# How far to walk a 6 month old puppy



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

Sorry...I didn't mean to hijack Shaina's thread. I thought I'd start my own. I saw the information posted regarding the growth plates..and I've read up on this previously. However, I haven't seen anything that really says how far/often I should be walking a 6 month old puppy. I'll do some more research (it's been a while since I read up on it)...but do you guys have any suggestions? Typically, when I walk them we go about a mile and a half. Is that too far? I do this about 3 times a week.


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

Mac'N'Roe said:


> Sorry...I didn't mean to hijack Shaina's thread. I thought I'd start my own. I saw the information posted regarding the growth plates..and I've read up on this previously. However, I haven't seen anything that really says how far/often I should be walking a 6 month old puppy. I'll do some more research (it's been a while since I read up on it)...but do you guys have any suggestions? Typically, when I walk them we go about a mile and a half. Is that too far? I do this about 3 times a week.



first depends on the breed
a mile and a half should be fine as long as you let the puppy go at his own pace.... (no power walks) AND stop to smell the roses, the mailboxes, the rocks the trees, etc..... puppy MUST be able to stop when puppy wants to stop..... 

if this is a larger breed.... labrador, golden..... etc..... then you also want to limit any jumping and pounding on joints..... 
I think the distance is less of an issue than the amount of time...... and the speed ..... a puppy will want to please you and will keep going even when ready to drop because they want to please so that is what you must be constantly aware of..... 

s


----------



## Poly (Sep 19, 2007)

Mac'N'Roe said:


> Typically, when I walk them we go about a mile and a half. Is that too far? I do this about 3 times a week.


It may not be too *far*, but it may be too *long*. Time and pace is much more important than distance. 

From the picture, it looks like your dogs are going to be large size adults, so this applies them. 

If you are talking about an "exercise walk "- meaning both you and your dog are walking along at a brisk continuous pace - then I would suggest no more than 15 minutes per day a few times a week as about the right amount for a 6-month old. Puppies will "push" themselves to keep pace with their owners, so it isn't a good idea to force them at this age. 

Of course, you are going to do other things such as free play in a fenced-in area or other activities where your pups can stop at their own time. Although they will usually stop this kind of exercise on their own when they are tired, sometimes they don't - so just make sure _you_ stop the play when necessary. I actually think this kind of exercise is better for puppies than brisk walking. 

The walking time can be increased a a few minutes every week until they are about a year old, when you can probably go up to an hour or more of brisk walking or other ground level exercise per day - so long as your dog - and you - are conditioned for it. Also, be careful of hot weather. 

I would also suggest you keep your dogs from jumping, weaving, steep climbing or similar exercises until over a year old and you have them checked out for that. 

Some people don't even let their puppies use stairs, but I think that so long as you let them take the stairs slowly and don't push them to run up or down, regular stairs are OK. 

On the other hand, if you are talking about a slow "socialization stroll" - where the intent is not exercising so much as it is introducing your puppies to different experiences with frequent breaks and stops - you can go much longer. Just keep an eye on your puppies and if they seem tired, stop and head for home slowly. But don't count this as actual exercise time, because it isn't. 

Dogs that are going to be small-to-medium size as adults would be different, since their joints usually mature much sooner.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

I agree with Poly. When Eddie was that age, he got most of his exercise from just from being rowdy in the yard. I didn't take him for long walks then. He would be so interested in his surroundings that he'd want to walk until he dropped if we were walking. I found with him, it was best to play chase in the yard or fetch for about a 1/2 hour and he'd be worn out when we came back inside. When he hit about 10 months to about a year, I started taking him for long walks, when he's growth had slowed down. I never set the pace as "brisk" per se, but rather let him set it. If he started to slow down, then I'd start back for home. I never pushed him. After awhile his endurance grew to where he'd want to go further and further...I let him...Now we have started to run together but it isn't for very long periods. I just watch him closely and look for signs of fatigue and head for home if I see it.


----------

